# Neighbours moved out but they forgot about their cat... What to do?



## Matt21 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi guys,

Seeking for advice on what to do.

My neighbour recently moved out (nearly 3 weeks now) and she lives about 5 miles from us at the moment.

They've owned a cat for a couple of years but they've never microchipped him and we doubt they bring him to the vet to do checks either, he hasn't even a collar on him with a phone number or a referral number!

Its been nearly two weeks now that we see the cat around our home, and after we've been in touch with them they claim the cat doesn't like his new house and therefore 'escapes' and comes back here... We also doubt they come and get him back again (apparently he doesn't go back his new home on his own). They have a communal garden with some other flats but they don't have a cat flap on their door, they are not willing to install one and they told me they open the door for him to let him out but I very much doubt they open it back again to let him in 

I sometimes feed him and I leave some water outside for the little creature... but I don't think it's just enough, he deserves love and I am sure he doesn't get enough from a family that claims 'have not got time and money to spend on him'.

We don't have space and money either to support him therefore we won't be able to take him home with us and I also think the process for him to get used to us will be very hard: the cat right now seems have lost weight and also looks very scared of everything (when I see him, the only way to make him eat is to feed him bit by bit cuddling him on his head, etc etc).

Right guys,

What to do now? 
Spoken to a lady that used to live here too and she thinks we should bring it to an animal shelter if after the summer she doesn't commit to take him home... 
I personally think that wait for the summer to end is such a long time and will be too late to rescue him...

Thank you for your advice guys!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Matt21 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Seeking for advice on what to do.
> 
> ...


Thank you for trying to help the little fellow! 
I agree- waiting until the end of summer is too long, better act directly before he loses all trust in humans. I'd contact a rescue and either bring him in if you can get him into a transport box or ask their help to get him. If he is chipped they will contact the ex-neighbours, of course. If he isn't he has got the chance of a new life with a loving family.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Matt21: Five miles is a long way for a cat to go back to his old home, altho' not impossible I guess. Are you sure they did actually take him with them? Right now is the start of the ''kitten season'' and all the charities, big and small, will be full to bursting so I would get him on a waiting list at least (not the RSPCA). What area are you?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Matt21 - is the cat un-neutered? Microchipping is usually done at the same time as neutering, which is why I am wondering. If he is not neutered it is possible he could find his way back to his old house - entire male cats do have large territories. And if he is shut out of his new home a lot of the time, his instinct will tell him to try and find his way back to the home where he can get indoors.

If I were you I would contact the cat's owners again and ask if they want the cat or whether it is OK for you to find him a new home. Say that you will look after him until he is rehomed. If the owner agrees, write down the details of your conversation and the date, and keep it safely, as it is evidence they agreed for the cat to be re-homed (ideally you would get them to sign over the cat to you and if you can get them to do that, so much the better).

If the owner agrees you can look after him and says they do not want him back, then I advise you to contact all the local cat rescues, particularly Cats Protection and explain the situation, and that you cannot afford to adopt the cat or feed him, so you want him to be rescued and rehomed. They should be able to either take him in, or tell you when they could take him in, (which as Calvine said may not be until after Kitten Season is over in October.) . They should also provide you with cat food to feed him while you are looking after him.

And if he has not been neutered Cats Protection will give you a voucher to pay the vet fees for the operation.

If you can say which part of the UK you are located in, e.g the town, we may be able to suggest the best Rescues to approach.


----------

